# Special Prayers



## Fred (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Everyone, I just wanted to update you on what has been going on. I got a call from the oncologist this am and I guess the rest of the blood report wasn't as good as we thought. He is scheduling me for a CT scan as soon as he can get me in due to the liver. I know you are all praying for me and my family and I so appreciate it because prayers can cause miracles to happen. I really hope this is nothing but my husband and kids have gone through so much just please pray this comes out all right. Love you all, Linda


----------



## rockin r (Mar 11, 2009)

TONS of prayers from us!













Art and Theresa


----------



## Davie (Mar 11, 2009)

Continued throughts and prayer are coming your way. I know you will get through this scare.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Mar 11, 2009)

Millions and millions of prayers for you and your family Linda.




















THINK POSITIVE!!!!





Love you!

Joyce


----------



## Mona (Mar 11, 2009)

ray Sending hope and prayers for you Linda, and wishing the best for you.


----------



## ruffian (Mar 11, 2009)

You're added to my prayer list


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Mar 11, 2009)

I will be glad to continue to keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## minih (Mar 11, 2009)

I will be keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Charley (Mar 11, 2009)

My prayers are with you, your family, and your doctors and technicians.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Mar 11, 2009)

Wishing you all the best Linda.











Carol


----------



## sedeh (Mar 11, 2009)

Prayers headed your way Linda!



ray Not knowing what's going on is so stressful!! Hang in there. {{{{{*HUGS*}}}}}


----------



## kaykay (Mar 11, 2009)

Sending more prayers!

kay & family


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Mar 11, 2009)

You and your family are in my thoughts


----------



## bfogg (Mar 11, 2009)

You've got prayers coming your way.

Love you

Bonnie


----------



## Basketmiss (Mar 11, 2009)

Linda, here come the prayers, you are feeling them come to you now, let them in and let them heal you.

Have you ever watched Louise Hay-How to Heal Your Life? It is a wonderful movie, there is a book too.

Her affirmation cards are wonderful and a must-

Here are a couple examples...

My Body is always working toward optimum health. My body wants to be whole and healthy. I cooperate and become healthy, whole, and complete... I Listen with Love to my body's messages.

I create peacefulness in my mind, and my body reflects this peacefulness as perfect health. I Love My Body.


----------



## Miniv (Mar 11, 2009)

Thinking of you surrounded in God's Healing White Light.......

Every night visualize yourself in that Light. Blessings.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Mar 11, 2009)

Linda, I always keep track of 'your' threads; You continue to be in my thoughts and prayers! May God bless and keep you....

Margo


----------



## Bozley (Mar 11, 2009)

Dear Linda,

I am so sorry about your blood work. You are always in my prayers.

Love,

Sue


----------



## Sterling (Mar 11, 2009)

Linda, you are in my good thoughts and prayers......I think of you often. May God bless you and heal you.


----------



## Barbie (Mar 11, 2009)

Linda-

More prayers coming your way. Stay strong and determined.

Barbie


----------



## AppyLover2 (Mar 11, 2009)

Prayers from me for you.


----------



## Marylou (Mar 11, 2009)

Hang in there! Been there! Know how you feel.


----------



## barnbum (Mar 11, 2009)

Getting right on that, Linda.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Mar 11, 2009)

Keeping you in my prayers Linda. Stay positive we are all thinking of you and your family.

Blessings to you Linda.


----------



## Bunnylady (Mar 11, 2009)

As always, lifting you up in prayer.


----------



## Mercysmom (Mar 11, 2009)

As always, you are in our prayers here. Stay strong!

Dee


----------



## Russ (Mar 11, 2009)

Prayers to you Linda and your family.


----------



## CyndiM (Mar 11, 2009)

More prayers coming from me. Keep BELIEVING!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 11, 2009)

keeping you in our prayers


----------



## joylee123 (Mar 12, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Always in my thoughts and prayers















[/SIZE]

Joy


----------



## Charlene (Mar 12, 2009)

prayers and healing hugs coming your way!


----------



## REO (Mar 12, 2009)

As you have had all along Linda, you have my prayers, wishes & healing thoughts.

{{{{Hugs}}}}


----------



## Connie P (Mar 12, 2009)

Continued prayers for you Linda.


----------



## Amoreminiatures (Mar 12, 2009)

Linda,

Dominick & I are sending you special prayers and will continue to keep in ours..

Love & Prayers coming your way





Janice Silvio

Amore' Miniatures & Shetland Ponies


----------



## lyn_j (Mar 12, 2009)

Linda, thoughts of you and prayers for healing are never far away. I think of you often my friend.... God be with you all and provide his peace in your hearts. "For by His Stripes we are healed" Trust and believe.

Lyn


----------



## Stef (Mar 12, 2009)

Sending prayers for you and your family.


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh Linda, you KNOW I am wishing you the best and sending tons of prayers! You have already beat their odds way beyond what they told you, so hang in there- I know you can continue doing it!

Please post any news as soon as you can... you know we are all with you and thinking of you!


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Sending more prayers.

Mary


----------



## nootka (Mar 12, 2009)

You are in my thoughts,

Liz


----------



## Fred (Mar 13, 2009)

We are STILL waiting for the insurance to approve the CT scan. Hopefully by tonight we will have an appt and know what the heck is going on. Its actually 3 scans in one so thats why they [the insurance] is being so tough. Linda


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 13, 2009)

I just love that, despite what is NEEDED for good health care, the insurance companies dictate what we do and dont get, or who we can or cant see.........

Hope they get it done ASAP so you can get in there quickly!


----------



## Magic (Mar 13, 2009)

Linda, you are in my thoughts and prayers, and the insurance had better approve the CT scan asap! {{hugs}}


----------



## Fancy (Mar 14, 2009)

Linda,

I am always thinking of you and praying for you and your family. I can't wait to see you this afternoon.

Love,

Makayla


----------



## Bozley (Mar 14, 2009)

Dear Linda,

Makayla and I really enjoyed our visit with you today. Although you seemed very tired.

Please get some rest my friend.

Love you,

Sue


----------



## dreamlandnh (Mar 15, 2009)

Sending you and the family good thoughts. Lizzie and I miss you all.


----------



## Diana (Mar 16, 2009)

Sending you some extra prayers and hoping that you start feeling a bit better. Miss you my friend. Courtney give mom a hug for me. Diana


----------



## Fred (Mar 16, 2009)

Just to give an update. I go in for the scan tomorrow afternoon. I have been in so much pain I would not wish this on my worst enemy. I pray they can fix whatever is causing this because I know I am not a wimp but it really really hurts. Thank you so very much my friend Bonnie. You went above and beyond last night. Love you all, Linda


----------



## Mona (Mar 16, 2009)

Hang in there Linda, and good luck with your scan tomorrow. Sending continued prayers of healing.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Mar 16, 2009)

I am so sorry you are in so much pain! Good luck tomorrow. ALL of us are praying for you.

Carol


----------



## Bozley (Mar 16, 2009)

Linda,

I am so sorry that you are in so much pain. I wish I could just take it all away.

Love you,

Sue


----------



## Fred (Mar 16, 2009)

I was feeling a bit better this afternoon and was helping Paul outside. I wondered why Razz was in the big paddock because she is so aggressive its not a good place for her to be. Hubby distracted me for two seconds and she went to kick Becky and nailed me full force just above the knee on the outside on the right leg. OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!! If she had of hit my knee she would have shattered it thats how hard she hit. Not her fault. Took my eyes of her and was distracted by Hubby. Oh well. One more pain and a whopper of a huge bruise. Lucky I can put my foot down if I was a horse they would shoot me. One thing you will get a chuckle out of though. We have a rooster that is recovering from being beat to heck by the other birds. Right now he is in the house. He is following me around and lets me know I have to share my food with him especially fruit. He is so hysterically funny. I don't condone chickens in the house but this bird takes the cake. His name is Sherman. Love you guys, Linda


----------



## Diana (Mar 16, 2009)

Hang in there Linda, I know that you are a very stronged person and this is just a small set back. I'll be thinking and praying tomorrow and everyday.

We know that Becky wouldn't kick you for no reason. She loves you to much to hurt you.

Talk with you later. Love ya Diana


----------



## Magic (Mar 16, 2009)

Ouch!! I hope your leg feels better quick!

LOL about Sherman-- I think we need pics!!!


----------



## maplegum (Mar 16, 2009)

Thinking of you. Glad to see you can still laugh at life.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Mar 16, 2009)

LOL! Thats a great story about the rooster!! I'm sorry you got your leg wacked! My dang little colt bites me in the butt and turns and runs the other way! :arg!

I'm glad you're feeling a bit better. I honestly think the spring sunshine and warmth will help alot too. Come on SPRING and HORSE SHOWS!!!!!

Love you Linda!!

Joyce


----------



## Fred (Mar 17, 2009)

Pain really really bad today. I go in at 2:30 for the CT scan. I really hope they can give me something for this. Love you, Linda


----------



## Charlene (Mar 17, 2009)

it breaks my heart to think you are in so much pain, linda. you have been on my mind every single day. lots of prayers are being said from here. have you discussed the pain issues with your doctor? you have every right to ask for stronger meds!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Mar 17, 2009)

Prayers for you Linda. I hope they give you something good for the pain. I'm so sorry you're not feeling well. I hope you can check in tonight and let us know how you are.

Love, Joyce


----------



## kaykay (Mar 17, 2009)

I think we have matching bruises. I went to feel a mare bagging up and wow she got me good!!

Hoping your pain is better and sending prayers for your scan!


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 17, 2009)

I hope they can get your pain meds squared away. The SO has tremendous pain but it has been managable with the right meds- they just had to find the right amount without over doing. I dont know how he stood it for so long.

Am sending prayers your way my friend, that your scan goes well.

Shame on the horse, and that is pretty funny about Sherman. He doesnt do well with the other birds but obviously thinks he rules the roost in your house, LOL


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Mar 18, 2009)

Thinking of you today Linda! I hope you are feeling better






Love, Joyce


----------



## Fancy (Mar 18, 2009)

Linda, i just wanted to let you know I was thinking of you.

Love, Makayla


----------



## Fred (Mar 18, 2009)

Well the insurance is just SO great. After the run around they decided to try two different ones before I can go on the one the dr ordered. I have been assured that they work well but c'mon this is ridiculous. I have to try two patches to see if they work instead of what the dr has ordered. Health care in this country is nothing but a JOKE. The drug companies and the insurance companies run it not anyone else. I still hurt majorly but Paul will be bringing home the patch after his last client. Love you guys, Linda


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 18, 2009)

Linda I am so sorry to hear this, and this is SO TRUE!!

This is what is scaring me about waiting to see if they will do a scan for me, because the Dr. already warned me that they like to 'try other things' first before they allow the scan. WHY do they think this type of care is the way to go??!!!! THEY are not the ones sitting there suffering, in pain, or hoping that they dont run out of time before the insurance finally decides to 'allow them' to move forward.

They over ride what the doctors prescribe based on what they SEE and HEAR from their patients.... it is RIDICULOUS and really TICKS ME OFF!!

Linda, am still sending prayers your way and think about you a lot. You have helped me out a lot and to have hope on this end here with Clyde..... Wishing you the very best- keep us posted!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Mar 18, 2009)

I hope to God the patch makes you feel better. I can't believe the ins. companys can get away with all the crap they do. Absolutely unreal!

Praying for you more!!

Love, Joyce


----------



## Bozley (Mar 19, 2009)

Dear Linda,

Thinking of you today and hoping that you got your patch and are feeling better.

Please don't let this rainy day get you down. Tomorrow is the first day of spring and hopefully the onset of warmer, sunnier weather!

See you soon.

Love,

Sue


----------



## Fred (Mar 19, 2009)

We did talk to the dr last night. The patch works in conjunction with the oxycodone, Guess its not good news at all. The tumor has increased by 50% and the pain is incredible. Miracles still do happen and that is what we are praying for. I guess I have to go back to chemo again. I plan on being out there working my guys as long as I can. All of you have been so wonderful I can't tell you how much I appreciate it. I am so tired with this medication but at least I can function and do what I want to for the most part. Love you all and keep those prayers coming. Linda


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh Linda, sorry to hear you are going back on chemo again. Dog gone it. My SO is having a hard time with keeping the pain away also- he's on a long acting morphine with a fast acting with it through the day. Works okay, but there are times it still doesnt quite get it.

Will continue prayers for you! And yes, continue to enjoy your horses and the beautiful upcoming spring weather!


----------



## dreamlandnh (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh Linda. You know each day I pray for a mircale for you, you will get one. Now that I can get to the house with no problem you say the word and Lizzie, mom and I are there with a drop of the hate to help you with anything you need or the family.

We love you all bunches!!!


----------



## Diana (Mar 19, 2009)

Words can not express how sad I feel for you and your family. I will keep the prayers coming as will many other of your friends that love you. Please let us know if there is anything we can do to help out with the family or animals. I have plenty of room and can make room for another horse or 2. How that the weather is getting better the sunshine will do wonders for you.


----------



## Mona (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh yes Linda, we will definately continue praying for your miracle. I wish there was more I could do for you.



ray


----------



## bcody (Mar 19, 2009)

Linda, I wish there was more I could do for you. You always have my prayers.


----------



## Diana (Mar 19, 2009)

bumping this up and sending some prayers.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Mar 19, 2009)

Major prayers for that miracle Linda, I can feel it comming! Stay strong! YOU CAN BEAT THIS!!!!

Love you!

Joyce


----------



## barnbum (Mar 19, 2009)

Hang in there, friend. I'll be looking for you at Horseheads.


----------



## Mercysmom (Mar 19, 2009)

Continued prayers to keep you strong and healing...

















Dee


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 19, 2009)

Prayers still coming from here too. Think of you all the time and wish there was more I could do.

Mary


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Mar 20, 2009)

Linda, you know I send for you each night along with my prayers to you all.


----------



## Magic (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh Linda, I wish it had been better news, I hate to hear that you are in pain.



Praying for you, and for your miracle. {{{hugs}}}}


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Linda, I hope you're feeling better today. I know you can beat this!!!!! You are amazing and strong!! You can kick this in the butt!!! If you need Chemo again, you get it! Keep fighting this, I KNOW YOU CAN BEAT THIS!!!!!

Love you!!!

Joyce


----------



## CKC (Mar 22, 2009)

Thinking of you... I will continue to keep you in my prayers.

Kim


----------



## Fred (Mar 22, 2009)

I have an appointment for labs [bloodwork] tomorrow and to see the oncologist. I guess that is what decides what chemo he will use. I just hurt so much at this point I don't care. I have to go back the following day for the chemo because the infusion lab is so booked. I just don't trust them that much, last week he wanted me to go to the ER instead of prescribing a pain medication. I will do whatever I can to fight this thank you all for supporting me and listening to me. Love you all, Linda. PS Got to see my granddaughter yesterday and she got to ride "her" Shadow.


----------



## Diana (Mar 22, 2009)

I'll be praying tmorrow and everyday for you and your family. Glad you play with the little one yesterday. Grandchildren are a lot of fun to be around. Lizzie was up working on her 4H project with me yesterday. She gives her 4H demonstration next Sat. Love ya Diana


----------



## Bozley (Mar 23, 2009)

Linda,

I am glad you enjoyed your visit with Mystik. I am sure she is a great distraction for you. Please let us know how your bloodwork and visits go.

See you soon.

Sue


----------



## dreamlandnh (Mar 23, 2009)

Keeping you in my thoughts all day today. I will be watching for an update from you.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Mar 23, 2009)

Watching for an update here too!

Love you!!

Joyce


----------



## Fred (Mar 24, 2009)

Leaving for the infusion now I will update everyone when I get home if my tailfeathers aren't dragging too bad. Courtney is coming too and her and Paul will play cards with me. The fur kids are fine but man it is cold here brrrr. Love you, Linda


----------



## REO (Mar 24, 2009)

{{{{{Linda}}}}} I hold you in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Diana (Mar 24, 2009)

My thoughts are with you today but wondering a bit as I might be out of a job in a couple of weeks. Representative didn't pass our full budge, cut if $50,000 and that means one of the secretaries will have to go. I'm the newest one on the block even though I'm been here 21 years.

I wish I had a magic potion to give you that would make it all go away. Love ya Diana


----------



## dreamlandnh (Mar 24, 2009)

Holding you in my thoughts today.

Just as cold here in this part of NH...thought Spring was coming!


----------



## kaykay (Mar 24, 2009)

Sending extra prayers today!!! You are an amazing woman!


----------



## Fred (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Kay I am far from amazing. I guess my liver is just not doing so hot and when we got home my buddy Sherman [the rooster] had passed away. Just having a bad day today is all. We have 5 baby chicks though. Three are cochins the really big ones and 2 little white silkies. The partridge cochin is hanging out with me now her name is Ariana and Courtney is goiing to show her. The other two are Lizzie and Princess. [Yes Karen Lizzie acts just like your Lizzie] The Silkies are Bubbles and Flutter. What a weird house I live in. Love you, Linda


----------



## ClickMini (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Linda, I don't get to the back porch that often but today saw your post. I am so sorry you are going through this. Sending you best wishes and prayers for recovery.




NEVER GIVE UP!!!


----------



## Bozley (Mar 24, 2009)

Dear Linda,

This is why animals are so great. They give you a wonderful distraction to keep your mind off of things. What would we do without them?

I am so sorry about Sherman. When I came to visit he was bunking with Courtney in her room. Not many people would go to that extreme for a chicken. It just shows what amazing, caring people you are.

Makayla has been working hard putting together the benefit show. She refuses to let me do anything. But there is nothing I really need to do. She has it all coming together very nicely. She has had a huge response from people that want to help the day of the show. People who truly care about you and pray for you every day.

Lets look forward to spring, the benefit show and to your better health. Keep positive thoughts.

See you Thursday, my friend.

Love & prayers,

Sue


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Mar 24, 2009)

Linda, you absolutely ARE an amazing lady! Those of us lucky enough to know you in person, will agree! I'm so sorry about Sherman.



You people are second to none! People that love animals the way you all do are incredible! I so look forward to showing with you this year and learning from you. I also know you will beat this sickness because YOU CAN BEAT THIS AND YOU ARE BEATING THIS!!!!!! Make sure you get your rest when your body is telling you so! I will see you soon at the shows!!!

Love you!!!!

Joyce


----------



## Diana (Mar 25, 2009)

Linda & Courtney, I'm sorry to hear about Sherman, but I do look forward to meeting Lizzie. Hope that today brings you in a little better spirits and health.

Some of my 4-H kids are looking forward to traveling to ME and enjoy a relaxing show. Let us know if you need any help clipping and getting ready for the show. I know that Courtney can probably do everything herself but it's also fun to help you guys out. Love ya and sending prayers, Diana


----------



## dreamlandnh (Mar 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Sherman. Oh my another Lizzie and acts the same way.

I hope today with the warmer weather it will be bring a better day.

Can't wait for May for the show and seeing everyone. If Courtney wants help I can truck Lizzie over to help get horses ready and I can get Roger ready.


----------



## Magic (Mar 25, 2009)

Linda, I'm sorry to hear about Sherman.





Keeping you in my prayers, let's get that liver of yours going good again, and for you to be feeling well and recover completely from this thing. You ARE awesome, whether you know it or not.


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't get here that often either and am so sorry to hear about Sherman. Should I tell my Princess she has a chick named after her? I hope for your sake she is better behaved than this one! And, yes, those of us that know you know you are an amazing woman, which is why you have so many of us praying for you. I really wish I could come to the May show but I expect I will be tied down with expectant mares - one is due June 1 and the other June 26. I sure won't forget about it though.

(BTW, you might be interested to know that I hooked Buckshot today for the first time).


----------



## Diana (Mar 27, 2009)

Linda is going to need your special prayers right now as I know she is in a lot of pain. Lets all



real hard for Linda's pain to lesson for her. Love you Linda and you and the family will be in my special thoughts throughout the day. Diana


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Mar 27, 2009)

Reiki on the way.


----------



## dreamlandnh (Mar 27, 2009)

Linda and family you are always in my thoughts/prayers each day/night!


----------



## Magic (Mar 27, 2009)

Keeping you in my prayers, Linda, I'm sorry that you are hurting.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Mar 27, 2009)

Praying for you Linda, how are you feeling?

Love you!

Joyce


----------



## kaykay (Mar 27, 2009)

Sending prayers to ease your pain. And I have always thought you were an amazing woman!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Mar 28, 2009)

Praying for you Linda! I wish this dang SUNSHINE would come out and get all of us warm and feeling better. I'm thinking of you and hope you are feeling better.

I love you!











Joyce


----------



## Fred (Mar 29, 2009)

Today is my granddaughters birthday. Bless the Lord I am going to try to go to her party. We are leaving in a few minutes and I intend to spend my time today with her. I am so grateful God has given me this chance. This past week has been pure heck. I do feel better now and don't worry guys I am NOT going to push it. I have a fantastic family and and some totally awesome friends and the prayers you send help me so so very much. Love you all, Linda


----------



## Diana (Mar 29, 2009)

Linda, enjoy your day with your granddaughter, relax but have fun. Birthdays with grand children expecially when they are little are a lot of fun. Love ya, Diana


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Mar 29, 2009)

Have a great day, Linda! Happy Birthday to your Grandaughter from me!!!!

Praying for you to continue feeling better!

Love, Joyce


----------



## Danielle_E. (Mar 29, 2009)

Linda, please know you are in my thoughts and prayers as well as your family


----------



## Mercysmom (Apr 4, 2009)

Linda:

Hope you are feeling better and that your granddaughter's birthday party was a great day for you.

Dee


----------

